# What is the daddy of all exercises?



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Daddy of all exercises?*​
Squat 7036.27%Deadlift 9649.74%Both the same 178.81%Other (please specify)105.18%


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Please vote for one, I hear people say squat but I reckon deadlift


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Deadlift is my favourite


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Deadlifts are king


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

But that's partly because every leg day I cry with knee pain lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Squat. No question.

Deadlifts are awesome but no comparison really.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I went with squat. I love them but not sure about if it has better benefits just preference,


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squat.

You can't be crushed under a deadlift.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Deadlifts for me....great mass builder.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Tricep kickbacks


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

love them both but if had to pick one it would deads


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Squat.
> 
> You can't be crushed under a deadlift.


More chance of being crushed under a snatch to be fair, though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bicep curls......cause curls get the girls


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

[email protected] is the best exercise.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

anyone can dead-lift but not everyone can squat :bounce:


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Do both, then the one you hate doing most, will give you the biggest benefit.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

barsnack said:


> bicep curls......cause curls get the girls


Soooo stuck in the 90's.

It's now 'Gunz for the hunz'. (apparently). :crying:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I love squat and deadlift, but deadlift just adges it for me.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

aseeby19 said:


> anyone can dead-lift but not everyone can squat :bounce:


I'd say it was the other way round

Deadlift also holds the scare factor. Ain't ever heard no one scared to squat! Just too lazy!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Squats, deadlift, and military press. The 'daddys'!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Deads came to mind first I must admit


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Squats for me ,

biceps chest shoulders most people train these and would never miss but skip squats cos there to demanding

there the ones who just like to look good in a tight top on a sat nite..you know who you are NOW SQUAT !!!!!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

maybe its just me then but you wont hurt yourself if you are not able to lift something off the floor but not being able to get up from a squatting position can put you in a hospital


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

You know the mad thing in my gym. All the competitive bodybuilders (couple of pro's, a few very close to turning pro) i never ever see them doing squats, deads, military pressing. Its all dumbells and hammer strength work and leg presses/hack squats for legs. It's always the athletic looking guys, gym rats and the odd powerlifter, that do squats and deads.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> More chance of being crushed under a snatch to be fair, though


Well, if that's the case you are more likely to be crushed under a bench press or a one arm dumbbell extension lol. There's a big difference between a snatch and having a quarter of a ton or more across your back, sitting down and standing up again. There's nothing 'at arms length' about that sensation that's for sure.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

The magic wrist strenghtener is the daddy...game over...... :tongue:










was not on the list so I voted squats......


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Deadlifts for me.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> More chance of being crushed under a snatch to be fair, though


Depends how heavy she is, and what position you're both in. If she's a big girl and sat on your face, then definitely a chance of crushing by snatch.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> More chance of being crushed under a snatch to be fair, though


Some people pay good money to be squashed under a snatch...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Depends how heavy she is, and what position you're both in. If she's a big girl and sat on your face, then definitely a chance of crushing by snatch.


Damn!!!! You beat me to it lol!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Probably squats. I see a fair few people doing decent weights on deads but very rarely people with a good squat.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

deadlift, i think if i could only do one exercise id choose this, squats are great but i feel a deadlift has a more overall effect


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)




----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I can't squat for ****, leg press machine for me


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

id say deadlift


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

raptordog said:


> The magic wrist strenghtener is the daddy...game over...... :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actual movement on them things is pretty good far more comfy then db wrist curls just resistance is sh) t


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sex for abs


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Squat and deadlift superset :thumb:


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Wrist curls.

To help with [email protected]

(Deffo on too much test and tren at the mo)


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Squats.

Don't particularly enjoy doing either but squats feel like its doing the most good.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Squat


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

The deadlift for sure, people talk about how much they lift but there's always the question of did they come low enough, did they bounce off the chest, all that shiz, etc

But with a deadlift there's no ifs or buts... you can either pick it up or you can't, simple


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Squats anf military press dont see many people military press


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would say squats as they benefit me more in how they add mass to the legs and are safer for my lower back.


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Deads to turn heads!!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Actually this has to be the daddy of all lifts.....Whos ya daddy..?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> More chance of being crushed under a snatch to be fair, though


I'd loved to be crushed under a snatch!

I'd look a bit like this:

:tongue:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to think DL, but as mentioned by @Mingster. A failed deadlift ius a drop. A failed Squat a soul destroying squashing to the earth with a never conquered weight on your back.

However I think the clean and press is ultimate exercise. A weight from the floor to over your head. It's not just strength too as it required far more technique than a squat or deadlift. and the noise of dropping a loaded bar from 8 feet is a satisfying finish


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

deads for me


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Please vote for one, I hear people say squat but I reckon deadlift


Deadlifts for me, they are the Daddy!


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Squats are the only exercise I get butterflies just before doing them, because I don't like the idea of getting squashed  So I vote squats. Deads a close 2nd though!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I love deads that last lift up where your eyes are closed and when you open them your face is bright red every vein in your body is standing out and your head looks ready to burst but also love squats on that last rep where your whole body is shaking and you just hope you don't sh1t yourself.......its too close too decide!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dips, but only cos i got a bad back at the mo


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I voted other, imo the daddy is clean and jerk, I think it use's the whole body more than any other lift.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

stone14 said:


> I voted other, imo the daddy is clean and jerk, I think it use's the whole body more than any other lift.


Never done clean and jerk what day would you do it on? Shoulders, legs, back? Or just in with any?


----------



## bigtoe900 (Jul 26, 2012)

Totaly hate deadlifts but get most from them


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

squat cleans/power cleans/clean&jerks


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

AndyTee said:


> [email protected] is the best exercise.


If that was the case i'd look like the hulk on steroids :cool2:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

guvnor82 said:


> Never done clean and jerk what day would you do it on? Shoulders, legs, back? Or just in with any?


its an oly lift not a bodybuilding lift, if I done them id probably do them on a strength routine not a bbing routine, on light leg day for hip speed, heavy leg day would be heavy squats, deadlifts there own day.

ie: (4way split)

mon: heavy

squats

ohp

wed: light

bench press

deadlifts

fri: light

clean and press

and any extra assistance exercises.

mon: heavy

bench press

deadlift

wed: heavy

squat

ohp

fri: light

bench press

deadlift

mon:

light clean and press

plus extra assistance exersises if needed

etc

etc

something like that..


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

What about wrist curls??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fletch68 said:


> What about wrist curls??


or tricep kick backs?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fletch68 said:


> What about wrist curls??


lmao!

tho they are imo one of the most painful exercises to go to failure on!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

whats a squat?


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Deadlifts for me. I get quite alot of quads in to it so it really does hit my entire body


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

I love my squats but patella trouble stops me from squatting what I'd like.

It'd have to be deads for me purely for how its built my back and traps


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Squat, longer movement of range of motion.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It is simple

Squats are the King of exercises and deadlifts are heir to the throne - there is in fairness very little to choose between these two mighty movements. Most people perform squats incorrectly, done right they are intimidating, ferocious and a monster mass builder - done wrong they are dangerous, joint destroying and foolish.

More people deadlift with closer to correct form which is why many favor it - we all like what we are good at. Basically you can cut a squat short and moan you don't get enough gains believing you squat, you can't really half lift a deadlift.

Now I prefer deads as I am better at them naturally, but I have seen first hand the benefits of squatting to all my other lifts be it deadlifts, push press, log cleans and yoke carries etc.


----------



## Doctor Snot (Apr 9, 2013)

AndyTee said:


> [email protected] is the best exercise.


Yes the old 5 knuckle shuffle


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Squats get my vote.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Squats....they are the hardest exercise and they give you AWESOME legs and give great mass. also a lot of people "can't" do them.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Love doing squats and deadlifts (recently started doing cyclists squats and sumo deadlifts too) but would probably say squats are top!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wrist curls in the squat rack


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

However I think the clean and press is ultimate exercise. A weight from the floor to over your head. It's not just strength too as it required far more technique than a squat or deadlift. and the noise of dropping a loaded bar from 8 feet is a satisfying finish


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Deadlifts - excellent for legs great everything else


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FGT Sorry mate but sounds like you are ego lifting from your post.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> FGT Sorry mate but sounds like you are ego lifting from your post.


You've never seen an ego in a gym before???

I don't ego lift, it's good to have comparisons, benchmarks, strength to weight ratios, motivational lifts for yourself and others.

After all isn't this whole bodybuilding strength game about being bigger, better and stronger than the next guy?

If you see a similar sized guy lifting more than you are you motivated or ****ed off??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah ive seen loads of egos in the gym before. But 90% have failed to progress. In my opinion its all about what you can bring to the stage and not worrying about the other competitors.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Happy to see Deadlift in the lead!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

pull ups


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Full powerclean into a push press, squats, muscle-ups, deadlifts.

Not much between those four imo.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

Deadlift

did it today and still feel sluggish .


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

the daddy of all exercise imo is getting your ass in the gym.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

The deadlift is King - squat second - and if you do high reps they are a catalyst for the whole body.

Logic = squat - the weight is resting on your shoulders. Deadlifts - you are holding the weight

deep breathing squats are must as well


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

ladcrooks said:


> The deadlift is King - squat second - and if you do high reps they are a catalyst for the whole body.
> 
> Logic = squat - the weight is resting on your shoulders. Deadlifts - you are holding the weight
> 
> deep breathing squats are must as well


Can I ask why you think high reps are the catalyst?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Grins. Great for facial muscles. Causes premature wrinkling though.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Squat - you have to maintain tension throughout the whole lift to prevent failing and injury. Deadlifts you can ditch at the top if it gets too much but a squat you have to power through.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

animal adam said:


> Can I ask why you think high reps are the catalyst?


I think or find they help speed up your metabolism and cause a spillover affect for the rest of the body. Seen many a slim power lifter out shining huge bodybuilders in squats etc due to tendon strength rather than muscle mass.


----------



## GodForbid (Mar 17, 2013)

Weighted pull ups...


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

GodForbid said:


> Weighted pull ups...


Now that is an exercise that separates then men from the boys, damn a few more pounds off, then back to chins! You have to have better fat to muscle ratio with this exercise :bounce:


----------



## GodForbid (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree with that! If you have a higher bodyfat% you are effectively doing weighted pullups anyway. Wait until you can get 15 or more reps with good form (elbows out, chest up, legs are a dead weight) and then stick a 10kg dumbell between your thighs!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

stone14 said:


> I voted other, imo the daddy is clean and jerk, I think it use's the whole body more than any other lift.


Wish I could do that! Might have to try one day


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, that is crazy.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Defo the Squat clean thruster for me! Google it. power clean from floor, into the front squat, drive up push up lock arms head through. Try it!

Or the bear complex...


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Squats, always  it's one thing saying your back aches from deads the night before but we all got that "much respect" look when someone can't walk for sh1t the day after squats


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

Perfect picture for such a thread


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

BB Rows for dem hoes


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I can't do either so I don't know


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leg extensions. The only excersize that could actually make me want to cry like a baby afterwards.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Deadlift simply because I can do more weight on it :lol:


----------



## Peacock7 (Mar 10, 2013)

if it was just one exercise for rest of life it would be pull ups


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sit up...its normally the first thing everyone does almost every single day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Sit up...its normally the first thing everyone does almost every single day.


I do a 'roll out' first thing...


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

For me it's got to be squats


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

The ability to walk

And not trying to be clever, its the squat


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Depends what you mean by teh daddy of all exercises of course...........in what sense?

Squat seem to be gathering votes largely on teh grounds that, to do a "proper" hardcore (ie heavy) squat takes a lot more grunt (and therefore is more macho) than the deadlift.

I voted deadlift because it works the entire posterior chain - which the squat doesn't.

To be fair - it's a fairly academic point....but if you could only do one of those two exercises I think you'd get more benefit overall from a dead.

But then you'd probably get more from a clean and jerk.....maybe..........


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Not many people squat in my gym most are women and these women are twice the size as the men in here

squats > deadlifts


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Got to be the deadlift

The name says it all


----------



## Mally (Aug 12, 2013)

Clean and press all day


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

the snatch..

nothing beats a good snatch! :lol:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

aseeby19 said:


> anyone can dead-lift but not everyone can squat :bounce:


true! and not true! i have trained with about 6 different people over the last 18 months, about 1-2 of them could perform a deadlift and the rest could squat, but could NEVER find there depth!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

play 5 a side on a thursday for legs


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

A deadlift is the truest show of strength imo...its just lifting a weight from a to b...a squat has to many variables on form,how low theyre going etc.

I personally think squats is a tougher exercise than a deadlift though.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

triceps kickbacks


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

deadlifts....works your whole body and you can peacock and drop the bar from your waist so the whole gym looks


----------



## Hulkributes (Feb 3, 2010)

Deadlift for me


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Old debate is old. If you are fit, flexible enough and capable you should always do both or be working towards doing both.

They are the only two lifts that transcend all strength, throwing and hard contact sports because of the benefits of them.

Yes..we all know you have bad knees or a bad back...probably caused by a weakness developed from being a slob and not squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## pyeman (Apr 3, 2007)

Squat till you puke!!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

its gotta be wrist curls.... I just love hench wrists :whistling:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Nostril flares!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Nostril flares!


 :lol:


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Squats or deads in terms of how much muscle is recruited from just one exercise... but neither are really required for the look most bodybuilders are after.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tricep kickbacks


----------

